# Grains of Paradise



## Liz Brooks (Jul 13, 2009)

I have some Grains of Paradise that I would like to add to a dish. How do I grind them up? Do I need to buy a mortar and pestle? Or something else? Please advise! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2009)

A pepper mill will do the job for you...


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 13, 2009)

I use a spice grinder.  You can use a pepper mill, but not one that you use to grind pepper. The pepper will take it over.


----------

